# RN taking CPC course



## Joyanne (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello,

I have been an RN for 26 years (acute care and home health), and have also done medical transcription and have been a medical transcription quality assurance supervisor for several years, working from home when my kids were younger.

I was told by an RN who now does coding that there is a need for more RNs in this field.  So I am now taking a CPC preparation course, and I really enjoy it so far.

I'm wondering if I need to wait until I complete the course and pass the CPC exam (due to take this in September 2011) before I can find an entry-level job in this field.  Any advice or feedback would be appreciated. (I live in NY.)

-Joy


----------



## reyalkon (Apr 20, 2011)

*RNs in Coding*

Hi Joyanne,

Welcome to the growing community.  It actually depends on what the job is looking for, if they do not specify credentials I would try.  If they say credentials obtainable within a certain period and you would have your exam by then I would try.  I was a coder long before I went to Nursing school, BUT I am so happy to have all my credentials now in this kind of market!!!


----------



## 00029754 (Apr 20, 2011)

There is a big demand for RNs to do Clinical Documentation Improvement in Hospitals.  Also the clinical knowledge an RN brings to the table is in demand for inpatient hospital coding.  Plus the pay is better when you work for a hospital.  Look into the CCS credential or a CDI credential.  Hope I am not banned for the suggestions.


----------



## Joyanne (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello Reyalkon and 00029754,

Thank you both very much for your replies.  I agree...the more credentials the better in this market!  

I don't know if I'd be qualified for a hospital Clinical Documentation Specialist at this point, since it has been some time that I've worked in the hospital setting.  Most recently I have been in home care.  But it does sound like something I'd like to investigate into the future.  For now, however, I am pursuing the CPC certification for the outpatient and physician's office settings. 

Best of luck to you both!

Joy


----------

